# INKS



## greenpoison (Oct 19, 2005)

I thought this site needed a thread about ink bottles.  Any and all information about ink bottles is welcome: your  favotie piece, a great find, known history about designs or companies that have made them, digging hot spots, etc....


----------



## Miles (Oct 20, 2005)

Inks are my specialty bottles because they're very decorative, small, and really do have lots of charm to them. My favorite ink is sort of embarrasing. It's my first ink ever, a sheared top 1870's J and IEM aqua ink.


----------



## bearswede (Oct 20, 2005)

Nothing to be embarassed about... I think all turtles are interesting...

 Here are some of my inks:

 First is an igloo, "J. M. & S." from Warren, MA...


 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Oct 20, 2005)

Next up is a teal green Alling's... A little more jazzed than the common aqua variety... Ya gotta love the shape!!!


----------



## bearswede (Oct 20, 2005)

Then there's this O.P. deep reddish amber umbrella... Stoddard?


 It is not perfect, however... It has what looks like a heat check or shear crack in the neck from when the lip was sheared from the blow-pipe... It got a little longer and thicker when one of my bottle buddies dropped it...  Yikes!!!


----------



## Miles (Oct 20, 2005)

I want this bottle.


----------



## woody (Oct 20, 2005)

These are my favorite inks that I dug in Loudon, NH.


----------



## greenpoison (Oct 20, 2005)

wow, all of thoes ink pics are beautiful!!!

 bearshede -  that is an amazing piece, is that a durbey?, if so I've never seen one in that ice blue color before.  

 Here is my current favorite of my collection, I got it at an auction in California, its listed in Covill '71 as C-610.  The A&F symbol is for the Company "Adams and Fay", I've seen both turtles and igloos from them.

 p.s. - this is my first attempt at uploading a pic,,,,hope it works...

The upload worked but the picture needed to be cropped - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## greenpoison (Oct 20, 2005)

sorry everyone for that huge blank area.
 i'll figure out pic posting for the next time.
 lol.


----------



## bearswede (Oct 21, 2005)

Adam...

 Are you refering to this one? It's an Alling's, Pat. April 25, 1871... Usually aqua, more dear in teal/blue-green...

 Ron


----------



## Miles (Oct 21, 2005)

It seems like more common inks always have their rare citron counterpart.


----------



## Miles (Oct 21, 2005)

Exhibit B.


----------



## bearswede (Oct 21, 2005)

Miles...

 Why is the aqua one you're favorite if you've got that gem in your collection!!???!!!??

 Ron


----------



## Miles (Oct 21, 2005)

They aren't mine [X(] 

 the J and IEM is my fave because it's my first ink bottle ever. 

 I cry myself to sleep knowing that a citron J and IEM waits for me in the ground somewhere.


----------



## Miles (Oct 21, 2005)

[][][][]


----------



## bearswede (Oct 21, 2005)

Or at a bottle show...

 Top row, last on the right... Price tag? Almost 2 grand...


----------



## Miles (Oct 21, 2005)

That's a real bright display- It looks like his entire table could bring 6 grand at least, but I can't see any of the embossing on any of those beauties.


----------



## bearswede (Oct 21, 2005)

Here's one of my favorites... I LOVE backward "N"s... Or any backward letter for that matter!!!


 Ron


----------



## Miles (Oct 21, 2005)

I know this isn't an ink, but it's selling on ebay, and it's VERY backwards. 







 My favorite backwards bottle so far is Ye Olde Prospector's Harrison's Columbian Hair Dye.


----------



## bearswede (Oct 21, 2005)

There were a couple of Merchant/Lockports that I was eyeing... Most of the Non-O.P. ones were priced at $200+... As it turns out, I had already won one on ebay for considerably less...


----------



## Miles (Oct 21, 2005)

It's strange on ebay when things go for considerably less one time, then a lot more the other time. For example I was watching an O.P. Harrison's Columbian Ink (Not Umbrella) and it went for the very low price of 20.00. I was kicking myself when I came back and saw it ended, because all the Harrison's were now 40-60$. 
      I think that sometimes, bottles are cheaper because not as many people at the time looked it up. Or there's something that I just didn't know.


----------



## bearswede (Oct 21, 2005)

What shape was it in? I can't believe it went for $20...


----------



## bearswede (Oct 21, 2005)

I just checked it out... It said there was a chip in the lip, but the photos didn't show it... I would have bid on that one, if I'd seen it... A good piece for repair, well worth more than the $20...

 That auction ended the day before the one I was watching, which was a Harrison's with a backward "N" like mine... Went for $92... Still under book value...


 Ron


----------



## Miles (Oct 21, 2005)

Did anyone see the moss green harrison's columbian ink on ebay a week or two ago? It was bigger and older than the usual harrison's, and looked earlier.


----------



## bearswede (Oct 21, 2005)

Why waste a post... Here's a cardinal turtle... Dug a few of these in the '70's... Somebody stole one from me once... Bought this one...


----------



## Miles (Oct 21, 2005)

Sorry, I put that there while editing.


----------



## bearswede (Oct 21, 2005)

Couldn't find a listing in any of my references for moss green... There were a few light or medium green, some for big bucks... What did that one go for?


----------



## greenpoison (Oct 21, 2005)

Miles, 

 Iâ€™ve noticed the unpredictable pricing fluctuaions on ebay tooâ€¦
 Iâ€™ve seen the clear aqua J%IEM pat 1865 go for as low as 12 and as high as 50.

 I purchased â€œthe cardinalâ€ turtle on ebay for 30$, a pretty good deal I thoughtâ€¦
 Then a month later I saw another one on ebay again, but this time it went for 94!!!
 Which made me feel like I got a steal.

 -Adam (greenpoison)


----------



## Miles (Oct 22, 2005)

I believe it was ultra rare. I watched it, and it had already been over 500 dollars, but I'm pretty sure it settled for about 1 grand.


----------



## craigc90 (Oct 22, 2005)

I am posting my ink bottles I have dug with in 1 mile of my house in 3 different dumps I know they are nothing great but I like them. The tall one might be a glue I am not sure. It is marked Swearingens inks and glues pittsburg and the clear one next to it with the flat tooled mouth says Swearingens ink Pittsburg. Both of them have Pittsburg(h) without the h on them. The other inks are unmarked but the one aqua cone ink has a ghosted date of 188? on the bottom. sory no pontils


----------



## bearswede (Oct 23, 2005)

I like the cobalt cone and the tall, ice-blue embossed cone... Nice booty, and so close to home!!!

 Ron


----------



## Miles (Oct 23, 2005)

Great cobalt cone ink!

 Here's a nice eyecatching ink.


----------



## bearswede (Oct 23, 2005)

Anybody have an opinion on the colored Bixbys on auction at ebay, ending in about 3 hours?


----------



## Miles (Oct 23, 2005)

I was watching them, I don't have any cash, so if I were you, I'd buy the cobalt bixby, and the citron. Both of which are in demand, and are good for resale if you want to resell them.


----------



## Miles (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow I didn't see the others. I'd get the green too. []

Green Bixby.


----------



## craigc90 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks Ron and Miles for the compliments. I dont find very much early stuff in dumps. It seems like the earlier the dump the smaller the shards except I have noticed the inks got thrown out hole and everything else was used till it was broke.I dig mostly farm dumps because privies in the country usually dont have much in them. The tall bottle came from an early hotel and train station dump I just found just over the hill from my house.[][] I have been pulling early stoneware and pontil shards out and have just got started digging it. The only 2 complete bottles have been the ink and a swamp root. 

                         Craig


----------



## greenpoison (Oct 23, 2005)

Miles, 

 Wow,thats a fantastic house ink! an company embossing on the base?

 Also, what is a bixby?

 -Adam


----------



## bearswede (Oct 23, 2005)

Here's a Bixby...


----------



## Miles (Oct 23, 2005)

That's an S.I. Comp ink.


----------



## Miles (Oct 24, 2005)

No collection is complete without a stunning Carter's cathedral ink.


----------



## angemarie (Oct 24, 2005)

I've just acquired an SS Staffords Inks Made in USA bottle.  My grandfather was a lobsterman and found it in the ocean.  I think it's before 1900?  The seam does not go through the lip.


----------



## diginit (Oct 24, 2005)

Lots of nice inks on this post. I find alot of common stuff here in Ca.  The emerald Carters 1897 cone is my first and favorite.


----------



## greenpoison (Oct 24, 2005)

angemarie,

 do you have pics of them?

 -adam


----------



## angemarie (Oct 24, 2005)

Not yet.  I'll post them as soon as I can!


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Oct 24, 2005)

Here is a picture of some of my favorite (tiny) inks that I have dug.

 1. Emb. CARTERS INDELIBLE INK
 2. Emb. D. J. (pontil)
 3. Emb. F, K. (pontil) F. KIDDER ?
 4  Unemb. (pontil)

 Anyone have an idea of a D. J. ink company? Some of the smallest pontilled bottles I have found.

 Cliff


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Oct 24, 2005)

Here is a yellow cone ink I dug from mud flats in Phippsburg, Me this spring. Had it tumbled as it was quite sick from being in the ocean water for 100+ years. Unembossed but such a pretty color figured it was worth having cleaned.


----------



## bearswede (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice ink, Cliff... Who does your tumbling? I've got some candidates...


 Ron


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Ron! I tumbled that one......[] INKS are my favorites! Can we talk about them please!![] I have over 600 different ones...  Check out these babies I picked up at a auction last week. This is a portion of a lot of 6 I got for 75 clams! The hooker's ink is one of my favorites, that green umbrella aint to shabby either lol. The other is a carter's with a shield and label. This auction was over in Windham Me. Lots of Stoddard pieces and other fine stuff and only 4 folks bidding... I should have brought the truck instead of the car!!! Bear let me know what you have for inks and I will spin them for ya........ Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 25, 2005)

Close up of the Hooker's[]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Miles. That Caters Master is the one I have on Flea Bay this week! I am Rokmanjim[] Glad you like my pix! Taz AKA Rokmanjim


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 25, 2005)

Got Ink?[8|]


----------



## 58froggy (Oct 25, 2005)

You folks find some sweet stuff.  Too bad they found Ohio so late.  Does anyone know about Crescent Products Company, Terre Haute Indianna?  I think it's an ink on the far left.  It has a dark yellowish label.


----------



## Miles (Oct 25, 2005)

> Hey Miles. That Caters Master is the one I have on Flea Bay this week! I am Rokmanjim  Glad you like my pix! Taz AKA Rokmanjim


 
 Yeah, I searched on ebay for one, and yours had the best pics. Those others don't know how to use sunlight [:-].


----------



## greenpoison (Oct 25, 2005)

tazmainiendigger -

 That hookers ink is *awesome*!!!  Thanks for adding the close up pic.

 I have one or two inks I'd like tumbled, could I do that through you?
 I have been looking for somone to tumble my bottles for a while.

 -Adam


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Adam! I found a $235.00 price for it back in 99. Most of the guys at the auction thought it was english... It is listed in Bill Covill's ink book, Kovels and the old inks book by Nelson and Hurley as a New England Ink bottle... At any way it sure is a odd  old turtle! [8D] What type of inks do you want tumbled?


----------



## Miles (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Hooker's ink you have there! 

 That's funny they thought it was english.


----------



## greenpoison (Oct 26, 2005)

Jim, 

 I have a light-yellow/green Covil-628 (Large lettered J&IEM).  I've tried cleaning it but nothing seems to do the trick, it definaetly needs a professional shine.

 -Adam


 P.S. - If the hookers ink is not english, Im assuming is a US piece?  Anyone know the abundance of that piece: common, rare, scarce...


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats a decent ink ya got there Adam! Sorry to say I didnt get the stopple for the turttle inks  "yet"  lol I will....... I have already sunk 3K in the machine this past year, good thing its tax deduction!!!  My hookers ink is C-499 he also has one beside it with a label C-500 with a label..... Hookers Ink Becomes A Jet Black And Flows Freely, there is more on his label but I can't read it...Taz


----------



## thturk (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Taz!

 Could you post any pictures on how you display your inks?  Thanks!

 Trish


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 27, 2005)

Hmmmmm kinda random[sm=rolleyes.gif] I want to empty all of my other cases and just do a ink theme for now. Like all the carters with carters staffords with the staffords etc.. How do you display yours Trish? Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 27, 2005)

More......


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 27, 2005)

And more..


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 27, 2005)

And more.....[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a Couple hundred more in other cases! I can hardly wait till things slow down this winter so I can arrange them all! Hope you like them...... Taz


----------



## ronvae (Oct 27, 2005)

WOW!  What a display!!!!!!


----------



## greenpoison (Oct 27, 2005)

Does anyone know of some good resources for researching the history of ink bottle designs and companies.

 Ive found some info sporadically from net surfing, but not real books on the topic.

 thanks all,
 -Adam


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey all you ink experts, I don't mean to steal this thread but it seems like there is a lot of different subjects so I have a question about one of mine. I dug this a couple of years ago and posted a pic of it then with limited response. I have seen a listing in Kovels 12th for $330.00.  I do not put much stock in their price guide. I have *never * seen one on Ebay (and I check daily) or *anyplace* else for that matter. Is this a rare, or at least scarace Turtle? It was pulled from a pit used from 1875-1890. Any info would be appreciated. Happy Diggin,  Kelley 
 Smooth base with SMFG Co as the only embossment.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Oct 28, 2005)

Full view


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice ink Kelley! I am gonna take a shot from the hip on this one and I may be wrong but I would guess Sanford MFG.Co. I haven't gone through all the books yet but it dont look overly common to me. If ya want to part with it I know a good home![sm=lol.gif] I will keep looking, maybe Odells Inks got something, Bill Covill and Old inks dont list it.... Taz..


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks Taz, that makes sense... (Sanford Manufacturing Co.) At least it's more than I've been able to find out. I don't have Covill's but niether of Diggers listed it. If I ever do sell it, I will give you first shot, how's that? My tumbler stopples aren't set up for offset openings either. If you come up with a way to spin turtles, let me know, I'll give you a job.[]  Kelley


----------



## greenpoison (Oct 28, 2005)

Kelly,

 I saw this piece go in an auction in September,

 The bidding started at 99.99 and the winning bid was $128.76

 I too could find a happy home for it.

 -Adam


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey Adam, thanks for the info![] I'm just glad someone else has seen one. I guess they're not very common to be smooth base, aqua, and still bring some decent bucks. If I decide to sell, you'll get 2nd shot. Thanks again for the info,  Kelley


----------



## sodabottle (Oct 29, 2005)

WOW  that is one impressive collection
 well anyways does anyone here know anything about the Parker ink well?


----------



## greenpoison (Oct 29, 2005)

sodabottle - 

 I doubt if I could answer your question, but I believe the Parker company made a few different inks... so which one do you want to know about?  
 Could you post a pic?

 I have one Parker Ink, I think its super common - a dark cobalt blue ABM diamond shaped bottle, with threads on the lip.  

 -adam


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 30, 2005)

> I have one Parker Ink, I think its super common - a dark cobalt blue ABM diamond shaped bottle, with threads on the lip.


 Yup no collection is complete without that one! Here is a tiny Parkers I dug up the road at the old farm dump, not a big price tagger but one of my favoritess! Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 30, 2005)

Rear view...Quink


----------



## greenpoison (Oct 31, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about this piece?  Know about how much it might be worth?


----------



## greenpoison (Oct 31, 2005)

By the way Taz, 
 Thats a super cool small Parker, I like the coin too -  did you find that on a dig as well?
 -Adam


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 1, 2005)

Nope, but I did find this 1830 penny WAHOOO! lol[sm=rolleyes.gif]  Nice Foxboro ya got there I dont have one of them! My guess at value probally 25-35  Taz


----------



## atticmint (Nov 3, 2005)

I am trying to find any info on this ink holder like origin or date. There is no markings at all on it. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## greenpoison (Nov 3, 2005)

Taz,

 I've been meaning to get back to you on this one...
 I actually don't have a Foxboro myself (yet).  I saw the piece I posted for sale on line by someone in France (not via ebay).  Before I paid, I wanted to know if I was paying the right amount.  Anyway, since then I've been hit with a big bill, and that means no play money for a while...[:'(]  .  But since you said you don't have one yet, and if your interested (and if its not gone...sorry for the slow response, lol) let me know and I'll send you a private email with the sellers email address, he takes paypal.

 -Adam


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 4, 2005)

> I am trying to find any info on this ink holder like origin or date. There is no markings at all on it. Can anyone help me out?


 I Have a ink almost identical to that on eBay right now! I think you will find it is supposed to have a cut glass well instead of a ink bottle[] I got mine at auction from a elderly now deceased bottle collector,as with yours NO markings on mine either.. My two cents....... Taz


----------



## atticmint (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Taz  [] Thanks for the info, I picked it up because it was an interesting looking piece, but was not sure what ink type should be in it.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 4, 2005)

Kev, what do you think of this one!


----------



## greenpoison (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all, 

 I found this site and wanted to share it with other ink enthusiasts.

 It no only lists the major types of inks, but also gives an image as well.

 It isn't complete, (didn't see the bixby shape there) but Ive found it really helpful:


 http://www.thebottledump.co.uk/inks/glassinks/glassinks.htm

 ~adam


----------



## atticmint (Nov 7, 2005)

Now thats cool, what is that, an eagles head?


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 7, 2005)

Owls on all 4 corners and a owl face for the ink cover.


----------



## sodabottle (Nov 13, 2005)

Sorry it toke me so long to post a reply but i do have a picture on my parker ink well i found on e bay so i hope this can help you ,help me with any info


----------



## greenpoison (Nov 15, 2005)

soadbottle, 

 Sorry but I personally don't have any info on that piece.  Its not in the limited collection of ink reference books I have an my disposal.  But I just checkout ebay this morning and found another small clear glass Parker Ink, just go to ebay and search for:
 "PARKER CLEAR GLASS INK(WELL) BOTTLE".

 It seem that Parker Inks may have made a number of small clear inks, look a few posts up to see a nicely embossed one posted by tazmaniendigger.  I also found a 4th one just now at 1001inkbottles.com:
 http://www.1001inkbottles.com/parker.asp
 which unfortunaetly is not for sale, so can't be a ballpark firgure for what these babies might be worth.

 Anyway, thanks for posting the pic, and joining the thread.  If you ever find out more about the Parker Ink Co. and their smaller clear glass inks, let me know.

 Sincerely, 
 -greenpoison


----------



## NH Bottle Diver (Dec 18, 2005)

hi greenpoison,
  I have a huge hard bound book that my first wife bought for me on amazon.com.
 It is called the Kovels Ink Bible. It is one of the most comprehensive research books on inks in print. If you like I can look up the puplisher and printing dates for you, I believe that it came out in the seventies. mine is used and kind of beat up but it has answered every ink query I have ever had.

 Dreamin of digging...


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 21, 2005)

Here are some of my little gems! I am always looking for more colored New England pieces. Feel free to email me.


----------



## greenpoison (Dec 21, 2005)

*earlyglass * - 
 Wow!, thoes are beautifl inks!!!, and fantastic photography...I've got to learn how to do that.

*NH Bottle Diver* - 
 Thanks for the tip.  Actually, I have a copy of Covil's '71 ~Ink Bible~, its great, I couldn't imagine collecting inks without it[]
 But what it does not have in historical info about any of the specific designs themselves, or of 19th century glass companies which made many of them...
 any ideas?  Maybe such a book doesn't exist...[]

 ~gp

 'I dream of INKS'


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Dec 31, 2005)

Here is a little sweetie I found under the tree on christmas, a 6" blue-green black fluid caws ink!  I know it will find a place in my collection! Hope you all like it seeing it, Taz


----------



## Gratefuldigger (Dec 31, 2005)

Good morning all, I seen the ink chat and I thought I ask you guys about what looks like an ink that we dug in central PA this week,It's  8 sided and  it's embossed Stickwell and Co. Aqua in color and about 3" tall, pretty neat little bottle  ,I'll try to get picture of it and put it on.Thanks for any info and happy and safe new year to all you diggers out there.  Grateful Digger


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum Jim! I did a quick check on Kovels online bottle guide and came up with two listings. A umbrella in aqua at $15 and a icy blue at $75.   I would like to see the pix, and if you are interested with parting with it give me a hollar I don't believe I have that one. Taz


----------



## Gratefuldigger (Dec 31, 2005)

*RE: INKS, about the Stickwell*

Hey Taz , thanks for checking that out for me, here's a pic of the Stickwell and I'm also putting a pic of another bottle that came from that same hole that I guess you would call ice blue( correct me if I'm wrong) It's a bixby shoe polish but I've never seen this blue color ,always aqua , have you seen it in this color before? I'll let you know then if I do  sell the stickwell, it just may end up on E-Bay but I'll let you know.  Thanks again !


----------



## Gratefuldigger (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey Taz , here's that other pic of the bixby.  Check out  the nice color to this one!!


----------



## bearswede (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey, Taz...

 Santa was mighty good to you!!!

 Nice pair of bottles, Jim M....


 Ron


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Jim here are a couple I have,I couldn't put them all out they would'nt fit in the pix! That blue one you have sure is purdy! [] Taz


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Taz,

 Here's a cute little ink I dug this Summer. Only 7/8 in square with light pontil on the base. Really clear looks like might be flint glass. Call it an ice cube. Thought it was neat.

 Cliff


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Cliff just going over Digger Odell's Ink book and saw your ink, seems like that style like you found could have been a ink or sander... Taz


----------



## greenpoison (Jan 1, 2006)

heres another CAWS ink (though not as nice .  
 I found it at an antique shop this weekend.
 The comma is reversed, but since ive not seen others of this style, 
 i'm not sure if this is unique, or if all of them were made like that.
 ~gp


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi GP,  Here are four variants of caws, from the left to right,  1)large neck opening square below neck then circle then sloping shoulder,  2) Next larger bottle small neck square below neck directly going to sloping roof like shoulders, 3) Neck going directly to shoulders ( lt.green)  4) last, flat thin tooled disk collar small neck small square below neck going to roof like shoulders. But I dont see a reversed comma on these....... Taz


----------



## Gratefuldigger (Jan 2, 2006)

hello Taz, just to let you know , The Blue Bixby is on E-Bay right now. Accecpting all bids, go get her!!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

Greenpoison...

 Hey Adam... I have a couple of inks that I found about 10 feet apart in 22' of water.  I'm getting ready to put them into the "soup"  (muriatic acid bath), but I thought I'd photograph them for befor and after shots... what do you think?[8|]

 Wayne


 "It never rains underwater"


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

That's out of focus too... I don't know what I'm doing wrong here[:'(]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

not much better[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

Maybe I'm trying to get too close to it... I'm not using a tripod either[>:]

 Check out this glass square


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

That came out better...

 here's the last one... I promise[&:]

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

I re-took the photos of the igloo, please  bear with me, I'm trying to get this right[&o]

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

It looks like I don't have enough light?


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm not going to bore you guys anymore,,, I think you get the "picture"  []

 I'll have to start getting more practice with the camera or have a few beers before taking the pics[8|]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey, Aint that the little hermit crab dudes house from those cartoons my grand son watches?[8D]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

It's for rent or lease if the "thumb dude" gets detatched...[]

 Wayne


----------



## greenpoison (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Wayne, 
 Isn't it kind of cold for diving this time of year []
 their so 'crabby' you can't even tell if they are embossed,
 can't wait to see the after-shots and see thoes jems!
 I'd love to find an igloo myself some day!!!!!
 ~gp


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Adam...

 Yea, I was pretty pumped up when I found that one... it was laying in a pile of rubble that was the same color and consistancy. You have to "train" your eyes to pick out the shapes cause the whole bottom looks the same in many areas

 In the shallow water, many things are covered with a pink coraline algae, everything is pink with those little bumps all over it...you just have to take your time, it's not like jumping into a hole, thrashing around and throwing dirt all over in a mad frenzie like Warren does...[][][] (I've seen photos of his yard!!!)

 But really, it's time consuming but very relaxing, until the current picks up and you start getting dragged along the bottom, then you claw like hell to get back to the boat... realy relaxing!![]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 3, 2006)

You better stand up when you say that little fella!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 3, 2006)

Cap...

 I swear your'e gonna be the death of me!!!  Your'e killing me..[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Now, I have to go out and find some way to top this!!

 Wayne


----------



## Bottleman (Jan 6, 2006)

Let me start off by saying I am really glad I decided to wait a while before posting my inks because I think my head would have exploded getting 117 replies sent to my e-mail!!!!!!! Well, here are some of my nicer inks I have personaly dug. The second in from the right is pretty rare pontiled Wheeling, VA ink. To bad the school house has a few small cracks. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice Tom! [8D] Wish I dug inks like that. All I ever find is caws and carters, just poor old farmers in this neck of the woods! If you like inks here is one I picked up this week kinda rare, not as rare as the ribbed bonney cone but it is a embossed W.E. Bonney So. Hanover, Mass. Taz


----------



## greenpoison (Jan 7, 2006)

did everyone see that beautiful yellow-amber J&IEM pic, posted in the pre-1900 forum....BEAUTY!!!

 speaking of beauties, I want this one:


----------



## greenpoison (Jan 7, 2006)

oops, sorry, second try...


----------



## diverdown2 (Jan 15, 2006)

hello to all,
 On one of my dives I found a light blue/ green ink with dual pen beds, one on each sideof the neck. in the same hole i recovered (i know its not glass) a stoneware master with STEPHENS ALDERSCATES LONDON, stamped into it. I also found a green (someone else told me it was a master ink) with JR Nichols&co Boston, on it any clues??


----------



## capsoda (Jan 15, 2006)

Kool finds Bill. About the SAL, a lot of collectors consider them bottles too, and you will see a lot of other stuff.


----------



## diverdown2 (Jan 16, 2006)

master Ink not sure of the age any ideas?


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 21, 2006)

Here is an interesting ink I dug a while ago. Looks like they were attempting to make a mold for a complete bottle. The neck and mouth are crooked and off center,molded separate from the body and base. There is a large "D" on the base. Anyone know who might have used that mark?

 Cliff


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 21, 2006)

Even the bubbles have bubbles in this one. Looks like they were having a bad day when they made this one.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 22, 2006)

Man thats crude. Very nice Cliff. Can't find a referance for the D.[&o]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey Cliff...

 That's a nice ink... great color. Where'd you come up with that one?

 Wayne


----------



## bearswede (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey, Adam...

 Tell us more about that one... It's intriguing, to say the least!

 Ron


----------



## greenpoison (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi Ron, 

 It is a really unique piece.  As you've probably picked up, although I collect all 19th century glass ink types, I have a penchant for turtles, and that one it just so unique!
 As the saying goes, when it comes to inks, color is king, and by king they mean big money [] But even though this piece is a standard aqua, its design is wonderful.  It is made by Harrison's Ink Co.  They made this design in 2 sizes:
 1 7/8 X 1/ 5/8 and the other is 2 1/8 X 1 15/16.  Both are embossed with:
 "HARRISONS COLUMBIAN INK".  Almost by definition turtles have only domed tops, I have never seen any other company make a panneled top to their turtles.  I saw one go at an auction for $150 (although the apparisal price was 250-300).  So, not prohibitivly expensive if you want one in you collectin, but the difficulty is finding one that is up for sale/bid.

 ~Adam


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 
 Do anyof you have an idea of the current market value of a medium cobalt blue umbrella ink. Its and early hinge mold one with a rolled lip just missed being pontiled. We dug it today and I am thinking about buying my digging partners half. I'm not as up on ink prices as i should be.

 Thanks
 Chris


----------



## slimdigger (Jan 22, 2006)

Chris, I do not know about the hinge mold ones but the pontiled cobalt umbrella inks are in the $1500 range.  A safe estimate of the hinge mold bottle would be $500 plus.


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey Bruce,

 Thanks that gives me something to work from. Heres a picture of the ink and my share of todays finds. I got a pretty rare baltimore pontiled medicine driscolls balm of a thousand flowers. I've been wanting one for awile. My digging partner ended up with a nice blue iron pontiled M. McComack or however you spell it from down your way and a really nice hand painted cup.

 Chris


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 23, 2006)

Chris approx. 500 (cleaned) according to Digger Odell's ink price guide. I would trade you a couple good flasks for that one! Taz


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 23, 2006)

Taz,

 Thanks for the offer But i'm not really a flask person. Do you have any pontiled Baltimore sodas?

 Chris


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 23, 2006)

Nope scarce as hens teeth in this neck of the woods! Taz


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 23, 2006)

Taz you mite be supprised but one of the better ones i have was found in maine. This stuff turns up everyware.

 Chris


----------



## David E (Jan 23, 2006)

Three photos cream stone ware master ink .
 Sytiff & sons England for Crarter ink  Cream stone


----------



## David E (Jan 23, 2006)

pic#2


----------



## David E (Jan 23, 2006)

pic#3


----------



## madman (Jan 27, 2006)

very nice stuff guys !! heres a few ive dug nothing special i always keep the inks mike


----------



## greenpoison (Jan 27, 2006)

nice digs madman-

 is that aqua one in the middle panneled or a cone?
 its tough to tell from the pic.
 ~gp


----------



## capsoda (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Mike, That the kind of ink we dig around here. Not worth the big bucks but fun to dig. Nice collection of inks.[]


----------



## madman (Jan 28, 2006)

hey green poison, its paneled says keller detroit on base, found this at a house demo  mike


----------



## madman (Jan 28, 2006)

heres the base


----------



## madman (Jan 28, 2006)

heres 2 glue bottles, the small one is bim, common but cool these both had major glue residue after soaking cleaned up nice mike


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 31, 2006)

My pitiful collection..the cone is a 1897 made in usa carters. Dug all but the amber barrel.

 Someday I hope to dig same as I see here in you guys' posts!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 25, 2006)

Here are a few of my new finds! Cross Pen Co. The aqua one had to have a mate.... Enjoy.... Taz


----------



## greenpoison (Mar 25, 2006)

Very cool!  Wonder if that design was ever made in amber...? 
 I had seen that embossing design before, but did  not know what 
 company it was - so now I know 

 Thanks for sharing thoes!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks GP glad to see your still around! How about this one I snagged last week! Not overly fancy but another different embossed cone..... [8D] Taz


----------



## greenpoison (Mar 25, 2006)

Taz, 
 I like it, good wittle, and strong embossing, and a unique company.  I think my collection is ready for a nicely embossed cone ink... I'll have to start looking around.  There is a bottle show in S. new hampshire next week, maybe I'll have to scrap a few bucks togther [8D]

 -GP


----------



## greenpoison (Mar 25, 2006)

Taz, 
 I like it: good wittle, strong embossing, a unique company...great piece.  I think my collection might be ready for a nicely embossed cone ink.  There is a bottle show in S. NH next week, maybe I'll have to scrap a few bucks together [8D]

 -GP


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 25, 2006)

There should be a pile of us from the forum this year. Old Timer just wrote me he wasn't aware it was even going on....Taz


----------



## greenpoison (Mar 25, 2006)

Great!  It will be good to meet you and all the other ink folks...

 Heres a new piece to my collection, I just love it.  It is a Lyons Ink, 
 but its a "Sample", so it is very crude.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 25, 2006)

Nice inks Taz. Love the green Cross.

 Hey GP, thats got to be the crudest ink I've ever seen.

 See you guys at the show.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 31, 2006)

Yehaw! The mailman just dropped of this very unusual ink! Fresh off of eBay and a definate one of a kind... I can't seem to find that one in my books...... has anyone seen a similar? Taz


----------



## pixmc (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Taz,

 I looked through all my ink books and a bit online for that Kallos Ink. 
 No luck, very cool design! I have this one up on fleabay now I couldn't find anything on either. 
 Don't see many Vaseline inks! At least I think it's an ink. 
 Nice to find a fellow ink lover! Drooling over your collection!
 Wish that NH show wasn't so dern far away, they don't have many around here (Pacific NW).

 Pixmc


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Pix, I am not familiar with that vaseline ink either...I checked your listing out and put you on the favorite list! Iam forever looking for another ink, I have over 600 different ones and that just a start....so many inks so little time, looks like you have a nice collection also. See you at the auction! Taz


----------



## madman (Apr 2, 2006)

wow guys, very nice!!! heres a kellers detroit, ink or polish bottle, found it along a river bank,  nice bubbles for machine made  any one want to date this  mike


----------



## madman (Apr 2, 2006)

giant bubble under first l


----------



## madman (Apr 2, 2006)

last


----------



## NewbieBottler (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi!  I've reached the ink section of my brother's bottle collection
 and wondered if there are any really nice inks in the ones shown
 below.  Some of the names from the bottles:  Carter's (several) / Caw's Ink /
 John E (or &?) Davids / T. Davids / Waw Waw / J. & I. E. M. (several) / T. Sisson & Co. /
 Mounsey Preston Salts (does this not belong in this grouping?) W. E. Bonney /
 Sanford / Stylized Initials: CCP (?), Kosmian Safety / another stylized initial one: W W ?

 Any help/information/value/suggestions will be very much appreciated!  Thanks![]


----------



## huffmnd (Apr 12, 2006)

What colors in carter's inks are more rare? I have come across several and I wouldn't know exactly what to look for. I picked this one up a while back it's 2 1/2" tall and embossed carters on the shoulder with a partial paper label attached on the back side of the bottle, it is either aqua or maybe teal, frankly I can't tell the difference in colors.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 16, 2006)

Clear and aqua are most common in carters, amber kinda common.....emerald, dark teal, olive green, cobalt, apricot, pink etc.... are most desirable. Yours is a good specimen being embossed on the shoulder hang on to it, or send it to me! haha Taz[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 4, 2006)

My new yard sale find, a deep forest green Keene, N.H. ink![]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice sharp pontil!


----------



## capsoda (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey Jim, Kin I have that?[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 5, 2006)

Would a quarter be to much Mr? hahaha


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Aug 5, 2006)

All I can say is WOW Taz! I mean WOW!!!


----------



## bttlmark (Aug 5, 2006)

What a find! Excellent


----------



## huffmnd (Aug 6, 2006)

If you don't want it anymore I WILL TAKE IT!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 Very nice find.


----------



## craigc90 (Aug 14, 2006)

Can any of you ink experts tell me about this one. Its a pinched shaped ink with diamonds embossed on three sides and Diamond Ink Co Millwakee Wis. on the bottom blown in mold . I found it in a 1979 bottle book $8.00 to $12.00 what do you think its worth now? I dug it Sunday.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 14, 2006)

*
 Hi Craig nice one! That is a C-739 in Covills ink book. Digger Odell has one in his ( 1998) Vol 11 More Inks price guide at $15-25 for a perfect specimen. As clean as yours looks I bet it would easily fetch $25 or so at a show! I paid a whopping 10 bucks for mine on eBay but it was quite hazy and took all of a week tumbling to bring it back around..... Nice find and thanks for sharing, I do love them inks! Taz*


----------



## craigc90 (Sep 2, 2006)

I picked up another ink yesterday traded a local milk for it. This is my first master ink. Maybe Taz or Matt will be able to tell me something about this one. Its embossed American Standard Ink Co. Fredrick, Md. Here is a befor picture I am going to put it in the tumbler tonight.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice one Craig!  Here is a little info from Ed and Lucy Faulkners ink book....[The American Standard Ink Co circa 1880 was based in Frederick , Maryland, the exact start up date is unknown. Bottles that have a rubbed out "Co". are 1892 and after when the Co. was bought up by Victor Remedies Company.] All of these inks do very well on ebay and always seem to fetch a premium . The Various shades of green and amber $200-300 are higher because of color is king... I would guess yours all cleaned up $50-75 . Post a pix when it comes out of the tumbler I bet it will look like a new nickle! Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 30, 2006)

Ahhhhhhh there is no place like home! I got to meet a fellow super ink collector Charlie Baldwin (coloredinks on ebay) at the Keene bottle show this fall. Charlie gave me a super deal on my new house haha. I hope you all like it, I know I sure do! Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 30, 2006)

How about one more? [sm=lol.gif] I got two pontiled master inks on ebay the other day for a whopping 16 bucks! This one is my favorite it looks exactly like a E. Waters ink from Troy, N.Y. !! This bottle has the biggest tubular hollow pontil you have ever seen, the bottle is lopsided and excess glass drips from the base! It is sooooo ugly you just gotta love it! Enjoy! Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 30, 2006)

Extreme pontil


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 30, 2006)

Drippy excess glass and crude! Well thats all for now unless you want to see 700 more lol.  Have a great week all..... Taz


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey Taz,

 Thats a great ink I love that pontil. Heres a pic of an ink from sundays privy dig. I've dug plenty of these in aqua but this is the first cobalt one.

 Chris


----------



## huffmnd (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey Taz, nice bottles but I personally like the coin.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice house bottles guys.


----------



## gibbousmoon (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello
 I am new to this site. I have been a antique enthusiast sense I was a kid. But then my Mom and Dad called it junk. God I wish I still had that junk.....Any way. I need to find a manufacture of an ink made before 1865. I have more of a history of where and why I know it to be made before 1865.
_
__
_


----------



## gibbousmoon (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok........ this ink came from the SS _Republic_ that was a side wheel steamer lost in deep water in 1865. We (Odyssey Marine Exploration) discovered the shipwreck in the summer of 2003 nearly 1700 feet below the surface of the Atlantic Ocean approximately 100 miles off the Georgia coast. If you would like to know more let me know. Or just go to http://shipwreck.net  Click on shipwrecks then to republic then to project overview to read the whole story. The story will give you a more in Depth insight where thease artifacts came from. And thats why I know thease artifacts came from 1865 and before. Thanks for your help ......If there is anything I can help with, Let me know. Some call it work....... Not when you do what you love to do.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 3, 2006)

Nice ink Allan....... I have found reference/photos of the NY ink in 150 years of Ink Bottles and Companies By Ed and Lucy Faulkner. The book says umbrella inks made the scene "probally" begining in the 1840's..... also the late William Covill Jr  has a specimen in his book, Ink bottles and Inkwells fig# 165 +166 he said these bottles started in the the early 1800's I would have to agree with that as I have a very early pontiled stoddard umbrella.....I though I had seen a similar bottle like yours  being offered on eBay this week with a C.O.A Certificate of Authenticity as coming from the wreck you speak off..... Would this be you??? Anyway sorry I cant provide more details about the man'f maybe someone has one with a label and that will shed more info as to exact dates  etc etc..... Taz


----------



## swizzle (Nov 4, 2006)

Anyone every get a carter's cone ink with the embossing on the top? Not the very top but the lower part. I just got a nice crude aqua carter's at an antique shop for $5. Swizzle


----------



## gibbousmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

Have a Picture of the carter's cone?  Five bucks....Not too bad!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 5, 2006)

Awesome buy Swiz! Are these Carters similar to yours? I have all the base embossed cones in all the colors but would like to do the same with the shoulder embossed.... only problem is they are alot harder to find! Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 5, 2006)

Alan, If you didnt get my PM..... thats a great piece of history with that civil war period bottle! Taz


----------



## swizzle (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll try to get you a pic later. It is just like those cones except its a lot crude and has a single lip and not the double. Swizzle


----------



## swizzle (Nov 6, 2006)

How's this? Swizzle


----------



## swizzle (Nov 6, 2006)

The embossing isn't great. I can see the first 3 letters but can't tell what they are. I can definately see TERS. I can make out just enough to know it says carters but that's about it. It's nice and crude. Here's some of my favorite inks. Swizzle


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Swiz, I sometimes hafta take a magic marker and run it over the letters, you can also take a piece of white paper lay it over the embossing and run a pencil over it... a good magnifying glass also helps... It sure does look like one crude Carters though! I cant say I have seen that one before...... It kinda looks like a cross between the top embossed bottle I have and the very scarce front embossed.... Thanks for sharing! Taz


----------



## swizzle (Nov 6, 2006)

Does anyone have an example of a very scarce front embossed carter's ink? I'd really like to know if that's what I got. Swizzle


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Swiz, I believe yours is the upper bottle. (These photos are from Ed and Lucy Faulkners new ink book) Taz


----------



## swizzle (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanx Taz. I was hoping for a super scarce ink but I'd rather know the truth. Swizzle


----------



## gibbousmoon (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Taz
 I did get your post! And thanks for the thumbs up. It is a cool place to get paid to do what you like to do.
 Did you get a chance to bid on the INK bottle on ebay? I hope you did. 

                                         Alan


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Alan I missed the auction! What did it end up going for? The last I saw it was 60 clams with 2 hours to go.... Taz


----------



## gibbousmoon (Nov 6, 2006)

I was so hopeing you would get it! It went for $52.52. If you only knew what it goes for on the site! I don't think I have the heart to tell you!


----------



## gibbousmoon (Nov 6, 2006)

Taz
           You still there?

                          Alan ...... Still talking to me?


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Alan, I thought I saw 1K on that site????? Truth be known I was bidding on a R.B. Snow embossed pontilled umbrella, wouldnt it be nice to buy every ink you dont have all in one day??? Thats my problem all I need is a million to finish the collection.  [sm=lol.gif] Taz


----------



## gibbousmoon (Nov 6, 2006)

I know what you mean! I was thinking it would have been a great trading pice.


----------



## gibbousmoon (Nov 6, 2006)

Taz
 And yes it does go for 1000.00. I can't beleave it went for $52.52 Oh well! What can I say. We do what we can do.

                                   Have a good night.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 9, 2006)

Ahhhhhh look what the mailman dragged in!!!! Is there no end to this ink collecting madness????? hahaha "NOPE NOT" I just could not pass up this Senate Ink Co. barrel, after all the S.I. House needed company..... Good thing this company didnt make to many styles! Now all I need is the amber house, milkglass house and milkglass barrel...... [sm=rolleyes.gif] .Happy collecting all,Taz


----------



## greenpoison (Nov 9, 2006)

Great new addition Taz.

 I've been out 'a work lately, and not building up on my collection much, but thats why
 I check in on this thread, to see so many great inks!!!!
 -Adam


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 9, 2006)

O.M.G.! Great to hear from you Adam! Look what you started here! hahaha I am trying to keep it going, I hope all is well with school and all,my collection is growing with leaps and bounds as well as knowledge from Ed and Lucy Faulkners new ink book, hope to chat with you soon, Taz


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 9, 2006)

you guys seem to be the authorities on inks i have a 3 piece mold ink is that odd for inks? how old would this be? what is the value of such? here is a picture


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 9, 2006)

and another


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 9, 2006)

and another


----------



## Flaschenjager (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice inks everyone!

*Taz* - We could use another 600, at least.

 - Keep 'em coming - 







 Above is my rarest, from a dig a year or two ago (in an earlier post). Ed Faulkner took this photo of it (may be in his book, which I don't have YET), when I ran it over to his house then. A very hard to find local, to say the least.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 10, 2006)

Awesome bottle Meech! Yes it made the book and it's on page 137. They wrote it it dates to early 1900's and is the only known specimen..... Quite a prize! Spencer I believe what you  probally have there is a english boat ink,they come in a wide range of colors and are reasonably priced, anywhere from a few dollars up to 30+.. This  green boat has a sheared burst top, yours looks to be a sheared top variety, did you dig it? Taz


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 10, 2006)

HA....i wish i havent found anything that nice that was whole lol i bought it on ebay in a lot i think there were 11 different inks i also have one that came with it that was free blown      is the boat ink rare? or worth anything?


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 10, 2006)

Hard saying not seeing! lol Most of the english inks dont go for a bundle, most serious US ink collectors want  american glass, I have done pretty well selling those late 1800's penny inks at my booth at the flea market, I usually put them out for $10-15 Taz


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 10, 2006)

what about a freeblown cylinder ink w/ an open pontil its a light greenish blue color


----------



## Flaschenjager (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks* Taz* -


> is the only known specimen


 
 I don't know why he would say - write that. One is listed in _Ink Bottles and Inkwells_ by Covill 1971 and in Sellari's 1975, _Illustrated Price Guide of Antique Bottles._ There must be others if they were included in these books back then. Maybe it must be the only one known to this date by collectors. I don't know. 

 When I pulled this out, it was covered in a sticky type grey clay. I rubbed it with my glove and it looked the first word was POISON.  = EDISON []


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 10, 2006)

Meech, I even found it in Hugh Clevelands book! $5-10 ( That was my first and last book from that guy!!!!)  [:'(] Taz


----------



## greenpoison (Nov 11, 2006)

Ink people, Great chance on ebay...I just saw the ink bible up for bid:
 William E. Covill Jr. entitled "Ink Bottles and Inkwells." by William E. Covill Jr. entitled Published by William S. Sullwold, 1971.  Its only going for 5 bucks.  If you don't already have a copy, this is a great buy, I have seen this copy go on amazon a number of times for 300 clams.  There are 3 more days on the listing, but you might still get a good deal


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 12, 2006)

"Ink Du Jour" Here are a couple Carters I snagged this summer.... they is almost as purdy as autumn leaves! Have a great day all....... Taz


----------



## capsoda (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey Jim, You jess da goo roo of inks bud. Those are really purdy.


----------



## swizzle (Nov 13, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1860-s-Barrel-Shaped-Whiskey-Pat-Oct-17-1865-Aqua_W0QQitemZ120051160832QQihZ002QQcategoryZ1351QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 Is this a barrel ink? Seems a little tall and a bit steep for a screw top. It reminded me of the barrel posted above so I figured that I would add it. Swizzle


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 13, 2006)

Swiz, That is a ink!!! Fig # 670 In Bill Covills ink book.... Change the listing on fleabay to inks and I bet it will fly........ Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 14, 2006)

Here are some "common inks" Any ink collectors out there know when French M.F.G Co.entered the scene? History states The Fountain Ink Co went broke in the late 1880's and the named changed to Caw's ink and Pen Co. Any info will be appreciated.... Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 14, 2006)

The 3 different labels (french being scarce)


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 14, 2006)

Check out this ink that I recently acquired. It is blown three mold (annular type pattern) in olive green, with an open pontil base and folded over rim. It is only the second one to ever surface that I know of. 

 Swizzle, I have a feeling that it originated from a glasshouse in the the area that you are digging. The Mt Vernon glassworks produced blown three mold inks, and the color and feel is consistent. Also, I have seen that turned or rolled down lip treatment done on the earliest of medicines and master inks. If you come across a shard that resembles this, PLEASE let me know!

 Thanks,
 Mike


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 14, 2006)

forgot to embed the pic!


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 14, 2006)

Here is another angle....


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 14, 2006)

Your sure do have the eye for good stuff Mike! The only rolled lip example I have is a lt green 12 sided ink. This is the one from  Covill's book # 568 (a midwest glass house I presume)....... Taz


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice Taz! You are right, many pieces from the Midwest have that turned down lip as well. That is a pretty ink. I have seen that ink with the 12 straight panels in a deep green and also a "Stoddard" amber, but I have always questioned if they actually were from Stoddard, as I have never seen shards. 

 Sorry, I know nothing about your Caw's Inks, but they sure are a nice looking group.

 Mike


----------



## swizzle (Nov 14, 2006)

I wish I could get another digger up to that glass house. I might just need another persons perspective as to where to dig and what to look for. I've only been doing serious dump digging for 2 years now. In one 5 foot round hole I dug 3 bases to dark green/amber pontiled umbrell inks, 2 different success to the railroad flask and a cornicopia/urn flask. I also got a bunch of other unknown shards. I'm still digging up similar shards almost a half mile away from there at another location with a stone foundation/wall? It seems a bit big for a foundation and a bit short and squared off for a stonewall. Anyone wanting to help locate a good hole in this spot just PM me. Its in the southern Adirondacks of NY. If we can't arrange a day to met up then I can give directions and we can exchange info on what we've found and maybe locate that pontil dump full of historical flask and pontilled inks. Swizzle


----------



## swizzle (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh yeah and by the way. The ink in the ebay link isn't mine. I was hoping I found someone a good deal. Anyone know the value of that ink? I'd like to see someone buy it and then advertise it right and see how much it can really go for. Swizzle


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 14, 2006)

Swizzle, 

 Like I had mentioned before, try to dig that glasshouse systematically, and collect as many shards as possible, especially if it is identifiable. Historical societies have disregarded these valuable sites, and early collectors have made a mess of them. At this point, I truly believe the information will be crutial for future collectors. Even if it is in a notebook, try to document what you find. All of the items that you have uncovered so far have been documented with successful attribution, but who knows what else might turn up. Like the ink that I posted, which I believe is from this glasshouse... a simple shard can reconfirm an attribution. If I was closer, I would certainly loved to help you out!

 Thanks, Mike


----------



## swizzle (Nov 14, 2006)

O.K. Mike. I'll take a notebook with me and get GPS coordinates and make notes of my finds. I start labeling bag's of shards and box them up and start a library of glass. It might be a day or 2 before I get back up there or it might not be until spring. I hope it's soon before the first foot of dirt freezes solid. Maybe I should start a computer diagram of the stone walls and foundations and lay them out over a topo. Still have to get my computer fixed before I start that project but I can start getting the numbers now. Hmmm...Lots of work ahead of me. The spot I'm digging a half mile down the road has a series of dug holes. 3 maybe 4 spaced about 50 feet apart. They are only about 4 feet deep and some have stone walls at the back and sides. Its a strange looking configuration. In 2 different spots I've found a shovel and a digging fork. Swizzle


----------



## capsoda (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Jason, You can build a timeline of production if you dig systematicly. Make test holes and deturmine where the oldest stuff is and where the newist stuff is and referance them with any info you can dig up on the glass house and it's years of opperation.

 Yeah, Your gona need some help.LoL We'll have you running a museum.


----------



## swizzle (Nov 16, 2006)

I wish I had more time and money. I'd already have a museum started. I just bought a tall stoneware master ink day before yesterday. Its just a J.Bourne but I think its cool. I'll post pics in a day or 2. As far as the glasshouse goes that's going to be a life time of field research. One of these days I gotta get some pics of the ruins in this area. Swizzle


----------



## swizzle (Nov 18, 2006)

The stamp.


----------



## swizzle (Nov 18, 2006)

And the whole bottle. I love this stoneware inky. Swizzle


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 18, 2006)

Yup that is one handome ink there Swiz!  I definetly have a space on my shelf for the old pottery inks.... Check out this ugly devil, right back to the stoneage! Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 18, 2006)

I wish I could read the lower part on this bottle so I could positively ID it....


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 18, 2006)

How about a  mini-master lol??? 3 1/4" tall...


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 18, 2006)

Mini-master close up....Underwood Ink Co N.Y. I kinda think maybe a sample bottle???


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 20, 2006)

Yehaw! The mailman just dropped off my $11.06 ebay  Zanzibar cobalt ink bottle![8D]  Check this baby out! Anyone know any history on the company?? B.Heller & Co. Chicago..... Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 20, 2006)

Super front label!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 20, 2006)

Wicked awesome rear label


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 20, 2006)

Also came with the super duper box hahaha! Love them inks! Taz


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 20, 2006)

> ORIGINAL:  tazmainiendigger
> 
> I wish I could read the lower part on this bottle so I could positively ID it....


 
 Taz,

 Your bottle reads Patent Pressed W. Smith he was a potter in the Greenwich Village section of NY These sided bottles usually contained some kind of beer.

 Chris


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 20, 2006)

Cool Thanks Chris! What year do you reckon it to be? I thought it might be a soda or something like that... this one does have what looks like dried ink or tar in it, I quess it might just have to be culled from the ink shelf! Thanks again for the ID .....Taz


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 20, 2006)

Taz..That is one really cool cobalt labeled ink!             Joe


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's another inky! Fresh from ebay this C-688 cost me a whopping 20 spot!!!![8D] Digger Odell listed this one in  inks volume #4 1994 for $250 with a bruise... I feel bad for the seller his pix looked quite hazy but it cleaned up squeaky clean with soap and water, the lip has a minor intact ping on the back but most of these house inks still fetch a premium even with damage. I will surely put that guy on my favorite list![] Happy collecting all, Taz


----------



## greenpoison (Nov 27, 2006)

wow Taz, that is just a fantastic ebay find you've got there!!!, thanks for posting the pic, its always nice to see a colored pic of the Covil inks (that is, when I don't have them in my collection


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 29, 2006)

Here is the newest acquisition to the inkys! A green 5 sided Maynard and Noyes Fine Black Ink....This is the first American manufacturer of ink. The company started in 1816 in Boston, Mass. Enjoy, Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 29, 2006)

5 panels,base view....


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 29, 2006)

Taz, That is a real cool (and unusual) mold. I don't recall ever seeing that paneled form. And a great tubular pontil. Very nice!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 29, 2006)

Mike please put out some  more of your inks when you get a chance! This thread will be a mind blower to ink heads![8D]


----------



## bttlmark (Nov 29, 2006)

That ZANZIBAR is amazing,what a label,,,and the box too.....what a bargain!


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 30, 2006)

I believe that I may have put these out early in the thread, but these are 3 of my favs...

 The large geometric is the GIII-20 pattern probably blown at the Keene, NH Glassworks. It is one of a handful of examples. The Pitkin is just an incredibly light colored and crude example, and the mellon ink is probably Pitkin, CT, late 18th century, and a best possible example. Extremely rare as well.


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 30, 2006)

Here is a great group of Farleys inks.... naturally, all a product of the Stoddard glassworks.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 30, 2006)

Awesome Mike! Are they for sale?????  My buddy Tom who dug a Byron/Scott flask this summer ( His first year digg'n) also found the large size farleys stuffed between some rocks in his old Ossipee farm house foundation,,,,,, Bummer it was only half a bottle![]


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks, but all of these are NFS. I will post a few more great inks a little later. 

 "Half of a Farleys".... Why do the good ones usually come out in pieces, but the Hoods Sarsaparilla are ALWAYS perfect!


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 30, 2006)

Taz, 

 Here is a pair of nice EARLY New England master inks... a 7-1/2" and 9"  - Hohenthal Brothers / Indelible Writing Ink / New York -  master inks with pouring spouts. Very rare individually, never seen as a pair. Sorry for the lousy pic.

 Mike


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 30, 2006)

Another great little ink.... The WOODS Writing Ink, Portland, Me.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow!!!![8D] I'll take one of each! I am sure I could find a spot on the shelf for that N.Wood's ..... Keep them coming mike! Taz


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 30, 2006)

OK Taz,  I took one more pic... 

 a Warrens Congress Ink, 
 and a S.Fine Black Ink....

 Mike


----------



## muddyfingers (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok Mike I'm hooked, I just started picking up inks to add to my collection. And now after seeing your photos I am drooling on my mouse. Those are great if you ever want to part with some, like taz I could probably make just a little bit of room on one of my shelves. 
                                                                                                  Willy


----------



## Bottleman (Nov 30, 2006)

Mike, I am very impressed with your quality inks you have been posting. Do you have any cobalt Harrisonâ€™s? If so I would love to see a picture.

 ~~Tom


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks guys!  

 Tom, I have concentrated on New England glass, and the inks are just a small part of that. I have had many Harrisons in the past, but do not have any in my collection. They can be a world of thier own! Good luck!

 Mike


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for sharing those pix mike, those inks are sooooo scarce! They really should be on my shelves and not yours...... [sm=lol.gif] I 'll be in touch....... Taz


----------



## swizzle (Nov 30, 2006)

I could definately line my doghouse with those since that's where I'd be after I bought them. Swizzle


----------



## woody (Nov 30, 2006)

What is the scarcer/rarer size of the Farley's Ink that you have, Mike?

 The two larger ones you have in the picture you posted.
 Not the umbrella.


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey Woody,

 The middle size Farleys (far left) is the rarest example of the group. Did you find that one or the large one? Either way, it is a great find!

 Mike


----------



## woody (Dec 1, 2006)

If I remember, the one I found is about 3 1/4" tall.


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 1, 2006)

That could be the large one with a short neck or the medium size example with a long neck.  []  
 If you send a pic again, I should be able to tell you.


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 1, 2006)

Earlyglass,

 I was wondering do you know anything about the Warrens Congress Ink? Were was the company located what glasshouse made the bottles. I've been told they could be Baltimore. And a good friend of mine dug the large master sized one that was in the covil collection he found it in the south west area of Baltimore when they were building 395.

 Chris


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 1, 2006)

Chris,  

 That one probably is a Baltimore piece. I don't have any information on it, and actually have only owned that one for a short time, but I don't think it is New England. I did a quick glance through some auction catalogs, and found attributions to the Baltimore Glassworks, circa 1840s. Boy, I would love to have the large master size. What a great find!

 Mike


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 1, 2006)

Mike,

  I just had a look through a few Baltimore City Directories and found a listing for 
  L. Warren & Co Ink Manufacturer 178 Light Street Wharf that was for 1855-1856 I could find no reference to this company in any earlier or later directories. It seems there is a good chance that it is a Baltimore bottle. I guess now I am going to need to find a couple of them for my collection.

 Chris


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 1, 2006)

I would guess that is the one. There was an example in the Watt White collection, and it was listed as "one of a couple known examples, Baltimore, 1840s", but he may have started the business before your directory listing, or this is probably 1850s. 

 Well, go out and get um! It would certainly be nice to find one.

 Thanks for the info!

 Mike


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 1, 2006)

Mike,

 I would bet on them being 1850s and probably just a one or two year company. Most of the auction houses just guestimate the age on bottles. If its pontiled and embossed its 1830-1860 in most auction descriptions. They just don't have time to research the company history for each bottle they sell. But I will have to keep my eyes open now its another embossed pontiled Baltimore bottle. When I get time to get down to the archives i will do some more research and try to find out exactly the dates of manufacture.

 Chris


----------



## woody (Dec 1, 2006)

Here's a quick picture of the ink, Mike.


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 1, 2006)

Woody,  Nice! That is the medium size Farleys. This size is considered the most scarce of the group, except for the elusive embossed pint and quart size masters!! It may be a myth, but a seasoned collector recalls holding one back in the 60s. Have you ever dug shards of such a bottle? I have seen a labeled quart... I should have bought it!

 Thanks for you pic.

 Mike


----------



## woody (Dec 1, 2006)

I couldn't believe I dug this Farley's, Mike, when I pulled it out of the ground. Right next to it was a small green Harrison's Columbian ink, pontiled, which I sold on eBay a few years ago. The stoddard bottle next to it came out of the same dump, which I believe was a stagecoach stop or inn.
 I have never found shards of the Farley's you mention, although I have dug an eight sided Stoddard umbrella before.
 Also, an eight sided cobalt umbrella, o.p.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone seen one of these inks? SANFORDS/ INDELIBLE INK My son dug this one this Spring and I just added it to my collection. I have dug several Carters Indelible Inks also very small but this is the first Sanfords I have seen. Any info on this one?

 Cliff


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Dec 8, 2006)

Any info on this little ink bottle?


----------



## bearswede (Dec 9, 2006)

Speaking of cottage inks, I was happy to see the final price on the Chandler's on ebay last week... Mine had a hole in it which I repaired... Back when I bought it even mint ones weren't selling for much more than $100...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Excellent-Cottage-Ink-C-Chandler-Co_W0QQitemZ190055263049QQihZ009QQcategoryZ894QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

  Ron


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Dec 9, 2006)

That sure is a purdy one Bear! I gotta get one of them, and yup you are right on the prices of inks they sure have been climbing  over the last couple of years even specimens with damage fetch a good dollar..... Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 13, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

Morning all I just gotta show my new inks! I bought the pair on ebay for like 32 clams! Seems like the seller put them in a obscure category..... Many of these inks will have a abrasion mark across the bird embossing, from not holding the bottle at a 90 degree angle to the lap when grinding the neck. These two bottles escaped that fate and are squeaky clean.... Happy collecting all and keep those pix of all your inks coming! Taz


----------



## longneck (Jan 13, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

nice inks taz good deal   like them brids


----------



## swizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

Are you kidding me. Those are beautiful Taz. I would have tried to outbid you on those. Those are really nice. Congrats and thanx for shareing. Swizzle


----------



## bearswede (Jan 13, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

Nice cardinals, Taz...

  I remember diggin' a few of those in my dump-diggin' days... Some guy stole one out of my house once... I lived in a house on a highway and I put a sign out: Bottles for sale! A few folks stopped now and then, and some shyster got away with one... Ahhh... The good ol' days!!!

  Ron


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 13, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

Sounds like rock shop I ran out of the basement of my house! Seems like folks would rummage through things I had in the yard and assumed they were for sale...At least most of the time they would stuff a twenty under the door![sm=rolleyes.gif]  Taz


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 14, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

Labeled Farleys 3 1/4" Medium Size


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 14, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

Labeled Farleys Turtle, Later name under GRANITE STATE INK


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 14, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

CLARKS SUPERIOR RECORD INK BOSTON MASS


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 14, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

Better pics of the embossing


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 14, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

One of my favorites!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 14, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

ooooooo-aaaaahhhhhhh................im afraid to post mine if i do i might die from shame!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 14, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

That Water's is outstanding Dan...... A topshelf bottle for sure! It wish all would use this thread for ink questions and photos, as it could be a powerful research tool. Maybe Roger in administration would consider making this thread a category.... Taz


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 14, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

you have my vote...... it would be nice to have a place dedicated to INK


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 14, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

Thank you Roger, and all!..... I bet it will be well received.... and would be a noble account for generations to come! I really appreciate this....Taz


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 15, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

BTMAMERICANGLASS...

 Hey Dan, what a great little collection of some Stoddard and Keene glass...WOW...[8D]  How long you been collecting those and where'd you find them?  That's the one downside of hunting bottles underwater... you never find them with lables![X(]

 Wayne


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 15, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

Been collecting for quite some time,  My father focused on Inks (Coloredinks) he recently decided to sell his collection so I was lucky enough to have first pick of the litter.  I was very happy to buy what I did.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 15, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

What a pleasure to brush shoulders with Charlie's son!  I've acquired many fine bottles from your Dad....  Glad you came on board and surely hope you continue collecting inks and keep the tradition going!.... Taz


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 15, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

Thanks !   

 Thought it appropriate to post a picture of this one, considering the topic of category

 Please let me know if anyone has inks for sale. Especialy labeled umbrellas and cones!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 15, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

Alright now you're killing me! []  Why didn't your old man write a book????  Taz


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 15, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

I started to put one together,  I have over 1200 photographs of different inks, and a good portion of the book put together, But lost interest several  years ago. I might pick it back up someday.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 15, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

You must have seen Ed & Lucy's book??? Tons of good info recorded there. They seemed to pick up where Bill C Jr left off.. Taz


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 15, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

Wow Guys...! If someone were to force me into ONE category of bottles it'd have to be inks...Always loved em'...Alot of these remind me of when I was a kid at the library[8|] looking at bottle books! Very  impressive bunchs of inks.                     Joe


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 15, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

Ed and Lucy are good people. and they certainly know their inks! They did a GREAT job on their book, Loaded with pictures of bottles and packed with info.  My intention was to have a little less go withs and alot more pictures. In time im sure it will happen. Ive gone to far and taken to many photos not to complete it.


----------



## greenpoison (Jan 26, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

check this one out - its not in prefect condition, but the bruises can not fe felt on the surface!


----------



## greenpoison (Jan 26, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

oops...sory for that huge pic![8|]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 26, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

Yo G.P. Looks like a nice big green J.I.E.M lol! Check out this one I got my grubby fingers on today! A pontiled tippecanoe hard cidar barrel ink. This one was dug in Ossipee, N.H. last fall! Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 26, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

Ground pontil base! Dont forget to vote yes for the new Inks category if you all like inkys!! []  Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 28, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

Here are more inks recovered from where the tippecanoe barrel came out, both are common but quite pretty! The amythest cone is natural or sun colored (just the way it came from the rock pile) It really adds to my cone color spectrum! Enjoy! Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 28, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

Kinda unusual umbrella, this one is taller than average with a bulge under the sheared neck, my guess probally a mucilage....


----------



## greenpoison (Jan 28, 2007)

Taz, 
 nice new digs.  I got a sun purpled cone at a flea market a ways back, but it didn't have the even luster of that one you just posted, nice.

 I felt bad about posting such an awkward pic of such a nice piece, so below [should be] is a better pic.

 I think the idea of an ink section is a great idea!  When I made the 'ink' post last year, I had no idea how many awesome and knowlege able ink people were out there and on this site!!!!!
 -GP


----------



## Bottleman (Jan 28, 2007)

I wonder if this is the biggest post on this forum. This post I just made will be #317 on this topic. That would be a good idea to make a section just for inks. Thatâ€™s a beautiful ink too GP!


----------



## greenpoison (Jan 28, 2007)

O yea, I love J&IEM's, and turtles in general!  Anyone have a pic of a vasiline one?!?!?!  I've read that such a color has been recorded...
 Actually, any pic of any J&IEM that any one might want to share []
 -GP


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 29, 2007)

Here are a couple turtles for you to look at.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 29, 2007)

O.M.G.!!!! Looks like the Walmart of Inks!! LoL! Sweeeeet! Taz


----------



## annie44 (Jan 29, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

While I don't have any inks in my collection, I love looking at this post!  Thanks everyone for sharing your pictures - I really enjoy looking at bottles that others collect, and the incredible colors and shapes of ink bottles are fascinating.


----------



## woody (Jan 29, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

Do any of the J & IEM  inks come with a pontil???

 I find alot of them digging, but never any that are pontiled.


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 29, 2007)

*RE: Bird Inks*

We have never seen a pontiled J & I  E Moore Ink. Although the company started during the Civil War, just after the pontil era.


----------



## greenpoison (Jan 30, 2007)

holy cow!!!! thats *great*, what an assortment! thanks for posting BTMAMERICANGLASS!
 So many turtles in one place - so beautiful! How long did it take to compile that bevy of beauts?
 -GP


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 30, 2007)

My father and I have worked at the the turtles for about 10 years.  I know thats not a long time.  We have been very agressive and continue to be aggressive in certain categories. 

 One more picture that we really like!


----------



## greenpoison (Jan 30, 2007)

look at thoes turtles! W o W, now your just killing me! [][][]
 nice professional pic too.


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 3, 2007)

WANTED !
 Early Labeled Master Inks.... Unusual Labels, Odd Colors and Embossed examples.


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 3, 2007)

A few more ... Im looking for a PINT & QUART with labels


----------



## woody (Feb 3, 2007)

Some nice Stoddard master inks on the second shelf.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 3, 2007)

Outstanding! Do you or your Dad have a Zieber & Co ? I would love to see it..... I have heard  rumors of one or two over in VT but no confirmation....Taz


----------



## Bottleman (Feb 3, 2007)

Just amazing! Do you have any pictures of cobalt Harrison's Inks?


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry about the picture quality

 Taz, Currently I know of only 2 Zeiber & Co and neither are in Vt. I too would be interested in any JONES, ZEIBER or ROSS colored inks.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 17, 2007)

Here is a new one I just picked up, I usually dont collect "inkwells" but this one was very cheap $4.95 and couldn't pass up the gamble as to what is it![sm=rolleyes.gif] Any one on the panel of experts have any input? Thanks Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 17, 2007)

The bottle is free blown with no seams,the base is pontiled and  ground flat but not polished. Approx size is 2 3/4" X 3 1/2"


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 17, 2007)

The glass is swirled and there is a fair number of various sized bubbles,not zillions like mexican!


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 17, 2007)

Not sure I can help you on this one.  The base grinding looks suspicious to me, And the glass doesnt "look" quite right to be of the age that its representing. My best guess is European


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 17, 2007)

*INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

I am going to post a series of pictures of some inks for sale. All are very cheap. All are in the $10 - $40 range.  Discounts for purchases of 20 or more.  This is the last of the labeled items that we are selling from the collection.  We are trying to speed things along so we can get to the HARD CORE stuff 

 Please email me with any interests. 
 Thanks
 Dan


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 17, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

Group 1


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 17, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

Group 2


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 17, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

Group 3


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 17, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

Group 4


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 17, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

Group 6


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 17, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

Group 5


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 17, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

Some Master Inks.... Slightly more $$  Just let me know if anyone has interest.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 17, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

Hi, 

 I sent yo an email about two inks I would like more info on yet I didn't find an attachment in the email so here they are. 
 Thanks Joel


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 17, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

Nice assemblage Dan! A couple in each group caught my eye..... Taz


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 17, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

Let me know which ones and I can shoot you some prices.

 Dan


----------



## epgorge (Feb 17, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

Send me a price on these two please. 
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Feb 17, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

these two


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 17, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

$45 Each plus 6.00 shipping, Both are embossed and the labels are perfect.

 Dan


----------



## annie44 (Feb 17, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

I sent a PM email to you!


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 17, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

INKS FOR SALE!


----------



## annie44 (Feb 17, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

Did you get my emails?


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 17, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

Annie,   Sorry for the delay. The 2 inks that you mentioned are very nice. The first is a Cobalt blue House ink with a CLAROTYPE label the second is embossed FIELDS INK.   Both are mint condition and circa 1910-1920 The cobalt example is $25 and the Fields is $10  Please add $6.00 for shipping if you are interested. 

 The magority of the inks listed are of the 1880 - 1920 vintage.  Some of the labeled Carters are earlier, Some are rare color varients.


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 18, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

Hi BTMAMERICANGLASS,

 I wanted to ask do you have any of the pontiled baltimore inks, Davis & Miller (labeled or embossed),  Warren's Congress, Any labeled or embossed baltimore ink, Or any of the Baltimore star umbrellas? That you could post pictures of.

 Thanks
 Chris


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 18, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

Chris, Let me see what I can find, We have allready sold the Davis & Miller Umbrella, Both of our Cobalt Balt star umbrellas and our small Warrens Congress. I beleive we have several labeled cone mucilage from Baltimore as well as some labeled master Inks.  Ill get back to you later today.

 We do have this umbrella.... But its not for sale right now.


----------



## bottleguy58 (Feb 18, 2007)

Kind of commom burst top but I've kept it for the Olive Swirls. It will be on Ebay today with a few others.


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 18, 2007)

If anyone would like larger pictures to look at with more detail. Please email me and I can send them to you.  We would rather see these items sell direct, as it takes too much time to list on ebay individually. So please dont hesitate to make an offer. Most of the 250 inks are in the $10 - $45 range.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 18, 2007)

its very enticing but i dont have any money....i just love labeled inks....


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 18, 2007)

*250 + Labeled Inks For Sale*

.


----------



## Bottleman (Feb 18, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

How much do you want for these ones?

 Thanks, Tom


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 18, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

$25 each if taking all 5 Post paid. Its a nice group of labeled Mucilage bottles.


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 18, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

How much for any of the diamond inks in group 6?


----------



## epgorge (Feb 18, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cacheOHD2irp5lwJ:www.galleriaauctions.com/showauction.aspx%3Fa%3D3+rarest+american+figural&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=us

 nice poisons at this site. The auctio is closed but look at some of these prices they commanded.


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 18, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

250 Labeled Inks for sale,  Most of them are $10 - $40  Discounts for purchases of 10 or more....  Look back in the post for pictures


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 18, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED*

Hi BTMAMERICANGLASS, 

 Thanks for posting the picture of the Mayer and Bro pontiled Umbrella. Here is an add for the firm from an 1855-56 City Directory. Also Do you have a list of the sizes and colors known of the Warrens Congress Inks?

 Thanks
 Chris


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 19, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED $ 12 EACH !*

$12 Each


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 19, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED $ 12 EACH !*

Group 1  $12 Each


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 19, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED $ 12 EACH !*

Group 2   $12 Each


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 19, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED $ 12 EACH !*

Group 3   $12 Each


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 19, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED $ 12 EACH !*

Group 4   $12 Each


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 19, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED $ 12 EACH !*

Group 5 $ 12 Each


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 19, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED $ 12 EACH !*

Group 6 $12 Each


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Feb 19, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED $ 12 EACH !*

Group 7   BOXED INKS   $ 25 Each


----------



## annie44 (Feb 20, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED $ 12 EACH !*

PM message sent!


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 25, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED $ 12 EACH !*

Hey BTM did you get my address?


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 27, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED $ 12 EACH !*

?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 6, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED $ 12 EACH !*

I have been running my mouth on this site for awhile now and had never read this whole thread until now. Geesh!!! Did I get "semi-educated" quickly. I'm guessing this is the place for my ink bottle question. I have met Ed and Lucy Faulkner at the Pittsburgh Show and they told me they didn't know anything about the variation of Swearingen's I dug. I hope that's a good sign. It's BIM with a lopsided lip and most of the glass has gathered to one side on the bottle. This bottle is sharp even if it's only clear.
   The bottle is embossed on the shoulder "ROYAL" on one side "INKS" on the other. It's ebossed "J.C. SWEARINGEN / PITTSBURGH." on the bottom. Here's the pics.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 6, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED $ 12 EACH !*

another photo


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 6, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED $ 12 EACH !*

I know that was a crappy pic. I hope this one is better.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 6, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED $ 12 EACH !*

That was terrible as well. Ok the last one is of the base embossing 

 My main priorty is no longr bottles but a good camera to take pics of my bottles.
 This is rediculous!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 7, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED $ 12 EACH !*

Nice find Zane a keeper for sure! I googled up this info for you...... I could not find anything else in my books maybe the Baldwins have more on it.... Taz History of Pittsburgh and Environs: Biographical - Google Books Result



 [size=-1]by American Historical Company - 1922
 THE *JC SWEARINGEN* INK COMPANYâ€” The *Swearingen* family dates back to the early history of Holland. The immigrant ancestor of the family in this country was *...*
books.google.com/books?id=iGROWogZLRkC*...*[/size]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 7, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED $ 12 EACH !*

Thanks a lot Taz. I really enjoyed this thread that you seem to have assumed the reigns on. Keep up the good work! 
    Well, it would be a keeper if I collected inks or Pittsburgh bottles but I don't so this one is officially on the market. I will either trade it or sell it outright. I collect local druggists or any interesting Druggist that catches my eye. Really though I'm flexible. I'll trade for any antique or collectible I like that's a fair deal.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 17, 2007)

*RE: INKS FOR SALE OVER 250 LABELED $ 12 EACH !*

Here's an ink we dug in the "Flask Hole". It's a large one with a flared lip. Odd ink.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 17, 2007)

*Old Limpys Pikin Ink*

Happy St Patty's day all! Here is a little olive green-amber new england pikin- type ink, Old Limpy ( Peter Samuelson) dug back in 1991 in Bartlett, N.H. Pete was probing around a old house dump when he pulled his probe up and a dirt ball hung on the end.of the probe. Not thinking much of it, he tossed over by his pack.Much to his surprise when he got home, unwrapped and cleaned it, there was the pitkin!! He had put the probe tip right down through the center of the ink without even the slightest damage! Now if only I can pry it from his arthritic fingers! Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 17, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*

Probes Bullseye!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 17, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*

Crude  tubular iron pontil base approx era @1820


----------



## LC (Mar 21, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*

Hello Folks, I am new to the site, but have to put my two cents in. I have went from the fron to the back of this topic reading the posts and viewing the inks that have been listed. I have enjoyed it to the utmost, and some of the inks I have viewed are simply beautiful. I am posting a few pics of the only inks I have on display. Makes me want to get the others back out of storage. I am kind of like the one Gentleman who said he was ashamed to display some of the ones he has after looking at some of the ones displayes. I figure the beauty of a bottle is in the eyes of the beholder regardless of how exceptional or common the bottle is.Viewing some of the displays, I have also got an idea of how I want to build a wall display cabinet to display them in.


----------



## LC (Mar 21, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*

Here is another. Embossed Dietzgen New York on the bottom of the holder and bottle


----------



## LC (Mar 21, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*

Opps! Got the pic a bit oversized on the last one.


----------



## LC (Mar 21, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*

Ink at left is a Carters. The master ink at right is not marked, originally, it had a paper label. I would say it was most likely a Carters as well, dug them both at the same site within a foot of each other.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 21, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*

That is what this forum is all about LC. Hey nice inks. Get those others out of starage and digitalize them for us. 

 Thanks for sharing. 

 Joel


----------



## LC (Mar 21, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*

Thanks Joel, I have collected bottles for the past thirty years or so. Just found this site the other evening, and after reading some of the posts, I decided to join up. This is the first time I have actually been this enthused with the bottle collecting for years, got me wanting to go on the hunt again! Fifty percent of my collection is boxed away. About fifteen years ago, I reared up my ugly head, and said Hey!, I think I will try to collect everything. Bad mistake, don't ever try to do that, it will just take the energy right out of you as well as take up every inch of space that you have and don't have!


----------



## epgorge (Mar 21, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*

aYup, it sounds like my story. AOR - all over the road. A huge and eclectic collection. That is why I am now categorizing, selling and deciding what I wish to keep. It is good when you get to this stage. We can actually go treasure hunting through the old boxes we have put away for years. Some of those I have found, have gone up in price, if not in desire and demand. I also have three digs planned for this summer so I need all the room I can get. 

 Other things the forum can help with are ideas. Tons of them. Some work some don't. Then again, there are some who won't give up their trade secrets. Enjoy and I will see you around the forum.

 Joel


----------



## LC (Mar 21, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*

As for myself, I will share any knowledge I have with others, and am always glad to do it. Once in a while it will cost me money for doing so, but its worth the loss .My Wife told me just the other day that I was dumber than a rock, but I actually do know a few things!
      Boxes seem to be of no end here. I have over a hundred metal luch boxes I have collected over the years, most of them in boxes. I have vintage trains in boxes (somewhere), A large collection of gas & oil memorabilia, taking up space in my garage, Jumbo Peanut Butter collection, I hunt fossils in my area (Trilobites), and who knows what else! Look forward to chatting with you again. L C


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 21, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*



> there are some who won't give up their trade secrets.


 
 you talkin' about frank and his buckets? []


----------



## epgorge (Mar 21, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*



> My Wife told me just the other day that I was dumber than a rock, but I actually do know a few things!


 
 That's what I love about wives, they dont pull any punches, eh?

 Your right you do have it bad. I have stuck pretty much with antique furniture and bottles. I hope you have a big garage or basement.

 Joel.

 ps tell your wife you must be kinda smart. You married her.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 21, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*



> tell your wife you must be kinda smart. You married her.


 
 i bet she doesnt argue with that []

  im smarter than my gf....i dont tell her but she knows it...so she doesnt tell me that im stupid


----------



## epgorge (Mar 21, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*



> i dont tell her but she knows it


 

 That is one unique woman you got there. Better hold onto her Spencer.

 ps see if I respond to everything you respond to you can't beat me.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 21, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*



> if I respond to everything you respond to you can't beat me


 
 your cheating! thats what i was doing! i guess great minds think alike!


----------



## epgorge (Mar 21, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*



> you talkin' about frank and his buckets?


 
 Your killing me here!!!!!!!!!!![][][][][][][][]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 21, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*



> ORIGINAL: epgorge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 your cheating! making up excuses to make fake posts just so you can win...taking a page from my book huh?


----------



## LC (Mar 21, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*

You know, I can remember whne my Wife used to talk more on the gentle side to me. When we were going together, she used to say to me, Honey, will you this, will you that. And I also remember the day I married her. When I said, I DO, she then followed up with YOU DARN SURE WILL! And its been that way ever since... Honestly Folks, she is a great Lady, and I am blessed to have her. I figure that anyone who can put up with me for the past thirty nine years can not be all that bad.
 As for the antique furniture, been there and tried that also, still have six pieces or so still in the garage that need some kind of fixing on them.
      I built a 20 by 24 wood shop onto the back of the garage a few years back. When I got it finished, I made it quite clear to myself that there would not be one box of junk put in it. Well, the shop is full of boxes, and I know there is a tablesaw, radial arm saw, planer, bandsaw, jointer, wood lathe, as well as other tools in there somewhere........
      Had a Kid come driving into the yard around three in the morning slamming into my 15 by 24 block building, practically knocking it down. Went ahead a tore it down last year, and built a 20 by 24 pole building in its place thinking, NOW I WILL HAVE A PLACE TO PUT SOMETHING! Wrong, can not even get into it for all the junk everywhere........ I give up.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 22, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*

What part of Ohio are you from L C? Maybe we can hit a hole this Spring or Summer.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 22, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*

Zane,
 You up to a trip to the Northeast for a week or so?
 Joel


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 25, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*

Nice inkies you found there Louis! I seem to always dig everything but inks and thats what I like best!        Zane your bell top looking ink might be a glue-mucilage.  Please keep the pix coming all!!!! Taz


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 25, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*

I plan on doing some privy and dump hopping sometime this summer hopefully Joel.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 1, 2007)

Just back from the Somersworth show and had a ball as usual with all the forum members! Forum member Sam_mainebottles was set up there and just about gifted me with this awesome green bimal ink with pen rests. I was thrilled to find it the ink bible when I got home as a C-570. It sure will hold a special place in my collection. Thanks Sam!!!! Taz


----------



## zanes_antiques (Apr 1, 2007)

That sure is a pretty shade of green! Was it expensive if you don't mind my being so nosey?


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 1, 2007)

$25 clams total! Now I gotta find out who made it, thats the fun part....... Taz


----------



## zanes_antiques (Apr 1, 2007)

You have more in fuel looking for a spot to dig one. Geesh, what a deal! Do you have any nice colored Druggist, Sam_Maine bottles?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 2, 2007)

wow


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 10, 2007)

The teal Carter's developed a crack during its first night out of the ground.(Figures,it was my favorite)  The other 2 are on Ebay right now.


----------



## LC (Apr 10, 2007)

*RE: Old Limpys Pikin Ink*

Zane, I am in Brown County, roughly 45 miles due east of Cincinnati. Would love to hook up and scratch some dirt if we can get it together. Keep in touch concerning that issue.


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Apr 15, 2007)

*NEW WEB PAGE - NICE INKS !!!!!!!*

Hello all,  Its a novice attempt, but please take a look at teh new Web page that I will be updating in the months to come.  

 home.comcast.net/~bittersandink


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Apr 15, 2007)

*RE: NEW WEB PAGE - NICE INKS !!!!!!!*

Oh yeah.... Here is a new one....


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 12, 2007)

*RE: Inks!!!*

Hey everyone thought i would bring this one back. Heres my newest addition. Thanks Phillycheesesteak! It looks like an applied lip on it.


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 14, 2007)

*RE: Inks!!!*

Well where did all the ink people go! I was hoping to see some new awesome inks! Where are ya taz?


----------



## bearswede (Jul 14, 2007)

*RE: Inks!!!*

When my Geo comes in, I'll post a few pics...



 Ron


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 15, 2007)

*RE: Inks!!!*

Can anyone tell me anything about this ink? Pontiled, umbrella, embossed "SI" on the base.


----------



## woody (Jul 15, 2007)

*RE: Inks!!!*

The S I could be Senate Ink company.


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Aug 2, 2007)

*RE: Inks!!!*

FOR SALE 

 Original ATTIC MINT condition. Finest possible complete example.  Includes 2 Open pontil bottles embossed F. KIDDER INDELIBLE INK & F.K. No damage and complete with original box and labels.  Possibly only known example in this condition $ 425


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Aug 2, 2007)

*RE: Inks!!!*

Another Pic


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Aug 2, 2007)

*RE: Inks!!!*

Last one.... Inlcudes the original feather quill


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 3, 2007)

*RE: Inks!!!*

WOW!


----------



## madman (Aug 3, 2007)

*RE: Inks!!!*

that is amazing! mike


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 15, 2007)

*RE: Inks!!!*

Hi all things are slowing down and time to post! Here is a sweet milkglass S.I. Comp ink I picked up atthe Keene show this fall.... Kinda a gloomy day for pix but o well! Enjoy Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 15, 2007)

*RE: Inks!!!*

Here is another fine example I picked up last week for a 10 spot....It is a label only, base embossed with PB... I know the company exists, but cant seem to find much info on them....


----------



## idigjars (Nov 15, 2007)

WoW!  Great pics, great inks.  Nice!!!  Thanks for sharing those pics.  Paul


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 23, 2008)

Recent aquisition. Be carefull! These are VERY addictive. If you have held one you will know what I mean!


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 23, 2008)

Now we just need to find this one.... Can anyone help?


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 23, 2008)

Some eye candy.... just a few labeled masters.


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 23, 2008)

ALLWAYS looking to purchase good quality inks and New England Glass. Highest prices paid for Good Labeled Embossed & pontiled Inks!


----------



## mikmis (Jan 23, 2008)

hi dan, there is one in the next glass works auction.http://204.15.132.89/glassworks_catalog/cgi-bin/SHOWITEM.CGI


----------



## mikmis (Jan 23, 2008)

that didnt work verry well its lot # 441


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 23, 2008)

I saw that, Its a pint with a rare applied lip. Im trying to complete the set of quarts before I venture into the pints.  Thanks though.....


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey all Wow this is one great post .One could just about write an ink guide from it . Everyones collection even the smallest one are beautiful. Thanks to you all for the great show and info this truely is a great web site thanks for letting me be apart of it. Here a pic of my small collection of inks and glues . Thanks agian all and good luck diggen.                        bill


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 11, 2009)

This is a very long, but awesome ink thread.  Anyone seen anymore of the inks with the faces on them??  I found this thread still searching about my Fred D Alling schoolhouse ink I dug.  Why do the other Allings inks look so weird?


----------



## Calbottlegirl (Jul 16, 2010)

I  *LOVE *inks!


----------



## deacon_frost (Jul 18, 2010)

first ink i dug and still my fav...j s dunham


----------



## Calbottlegirl (Jul 18, 2010)

I am going to photograph my favorite/best ink. It is an English barrel from around 1846-56 and *not* in my Coville book.
 Later,
 Jan


----------



## Calbottlegirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Found a similar pic on the web.
 Mine is the one in the center...fortunately the neck has not been changed.


----------



## gbenny67 (Aug 1, 2010)

ANY IDEAS ON IF THIS BOTTLE BELONGS IN THIS CATAGORY ?


----------



## gbenny67 (Aug 1, 2010)

....AND 1 MORE.


----------

